# Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand



## Der_rheinangler (23. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mein 3 Meter Angelboot im Altrhein fest machen. Doch leider bin ich mir unschlüssig wie ich das machen soll. Generell ja vorne mit einer Kette Am Ufer befestigen, und hinten dann ein Anker oder so raus damit es nicht hin und her treibt. Aber jetzt haben wir da ja ziemliche Wasserstand Schwankungen. So habe ich angst, dass wenn das Wasser zu hoch wird sich der Anker hebt und das Boot dann doch hin und her schwankt und eventuell anschlägt. Würde deswegen ein Gummiseil am Anker befestigen so dass da etwas Spiel ist. Aber bin mi da trozdem unsicher. Wir haben ja zwischen 3 und 8 Metern, also 5 Meter Schwankung. Wie habt ihr das so gelöst oder was habt ihr da für Ideen?


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

moin 

Wie wäre es mit einem Gewicht über eine Leine und Umlenkrolle..... das sich beim steigen und fallen des Wasserpegel mitbewegt und so das Boot immer in Position hält ...funzt super :vik:


----------



## Der_rheinangler (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

ok danke für deine Antwort, ich verstehe aber nicht genau wie du das meinst


----------



## iltis05 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

Also mein Boot im Lampertheimer Altrhein wird halt ständig kontrolliert.
Am Bug mit ner kette abgeschlossen  .
Im wasser wird ein Anker gesetzt mit ner kette die einiges länger ist als das wasser tief ist.An der boje wird ein gummiseil befestigt da wiederum am hech befestigt wird.Somit sind bei normalen pegelschwankungen bis ca 70-80cm nicht das Problem.
Man sollte halt 2-3 mal in der Woche nach seinen Boot schauen.
Gruss
Iltis


----------



## Der_rheinangler (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

ja mehrfach die Woche nach dem Boot schauen wird bei mir zeitlich nicht hinhauen. Das würde ich ja eben gerne vermeiden.

 ist der 1. vorschlag etwa so gemeint wie auf meiner zeichnung


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> ok danke für deine Antwort, ich verstehe aber nicht genau wie du das meinst



hir sowas meinte ich 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=10193&page=1&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=0CCsQrQMwAw


----------



## Der_rheinangler (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

ah ok super danke. Habe obendran grad auch ne Zeichnung gepostet wie ich es verstanden habe


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

Also 5 Meter Höhe abzupuffern ohne Dalben, an denen schwimmende Festmacher auf- und niedergehen können,  ist aufwändig hoch drei. 

Don Machmuts Idee ist bis etwa zwei Meter praktikabel,  darüber muss man sich über die Vorleine Gedanken machen,  da sonst der Zugwinkel für Anker und Festmacherpfahl ungünstig wird.

Mal ne Frage... warum holste das Dingen nicht einfach auf Land? So ein kleiner Eimer lässt sich doch noch gut händeln. Das Boot unbeaufsichtigt so lange dem hohen Strömungsdruck und garantiert auftretendem Treibgut eines Hochwassers auszusetzen käme für mich nicht in Frage.

Selbst wenn ich nem Bauern in der Nähe nen zwanni geben müsste,  um das Boot bei ihm unters Schleppdach zu stellen #h


----------



## Der_rheinangler (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

Hallo,

ja das stimmt natürlich. Aber hier haben viele Angler ihre Boote dauerhaft im Wasser. Mit manchen habe ich schon gesprochen, es ist bei keinem bis jetzt was passiert. Mein Hinterniss ist dass ich weder ne anhängerkupplung habe noch einen Trailer, das würde dann halt deutlich mehr aufwand sein. An der Stelle wo ich es gerne ins Wasser legen würde geht es sehr flach rein. Vielleicht lege ich es so dass es bei niedrigwasser einfach auf Grund liegt. Ich weis auch nicht wie das Andere machen muss da vielleicht nochmal am Wasser nachfragen


----------



## racoon (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

Sorry, aber Wasserstandsschwankungen von 5 Metern am Rhein ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

Wenn man von Niedrigwasserwerten ausgeht und die Spanne bis zu den Werten eines Frühjahrshochwassers nimmt, liegt das nicht ganz im Bereich des unmöglichen...... je nach Standort.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

Also ob es tatsächlcihe 5 Meter sind weis ich nicht. Sind halt die Extremen. Laut offiziellem Pegelstand. So habe wir normal so 3,20, Im Moment 3,80 und Höchstwert 2013 war 8,34 Meter, wobei das ja glaube ich der 8. höchste Stand überhaupt war, und wenn man da nicht gerade verreist ist schaut man ja normal nach dem Boot. Mir wäre es nur wichtig eine Konstruktion zu finden, bei der ich nicht ständig scheune gehen muss.


----------



## Fr33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Boot im Altrhein fest machen - schwankender Wasserstand*

Wir haben unser Boot in Ginsheim am Rhein liegen gehabt.... klar schwankt der Pegel.... aber das im Bereich von ca. 1-1,5m. Und wie Barsch schon geschrieben hat - man wird ab und an mal vorbei fahren und gucken.

 Gerade im Sommer waren wir immer mal mit dem Mopped am Rhein und haben nen Abstecher zum Boot gemacht. ich empfehle fürs Smartphone die Pegel Online App....

 Da sieht man wann es ggf kritisch wird und man mal beim Kahn vorbei schauen sollte ,)


----------

